# Need information on 8hp Tecumseh



## GarageArt (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm working on a Snapper 8242 with an 8hp Tecumseh. I think it is from the mid-1980s but I'm not sure. The serial number is 9450651. Does anyone know how to figure out what engine model I have on this lovely old machine? I want to rebuild the carb - it was sitting around for years and the carb was full of varnish.

I posted a pic of it standing on its head while I was cleaning the under belly and adjusting the friction wheel. I also posted a copy of the serial number. Model number is hidden in the picture but it is 8242

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Are there numbers stamped on the top of the engine? You may have to remove the starter button (2 screws). Something like this.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome GarageArt! 

Check under the Starter switch...the model / SN should be stamped in the shroud. Awesome motor for that old snapper...it might even have a cast iron sleeve.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

very common, easy to get, more info from here

Tecumseh Carburetor Manufacturing Numbers

Tecumseh Carburetor Identification,Tecumseh Engine Identification | Tecumseh Carburetor Guide


----------



## GarageArt (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you. I checked under starter switch and found the numbers. "HM80" and others.

I'm off and running.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (Oct 20, 2016)

The 2 series were made around '89. The HM series Snow King engines were great. You got a good unit!


Here's a link to the O&M manual :
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/156950/Snapper-10302.html




Tommy


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

1985, first number of the serial number is the year, could be 1975, 1995.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

A great engine. Keep oil in it and it will run a very long time.
Sid


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sid said:


> A great engine. Keep oil in it and it will run a very long time. Sid



One more thing, don't over-rev the engine. Redline is around 3600 rpms. Over-rev it and you can risk throwing a rod.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I never run mine over 3/4 speed as a concession to it's age. And iv'e been using synthetic oil for the last 25 years
Sid


----------

